# Other Pythons > Giant Pythons >  Lets see your male retics!

## Melody

Ive seen many full grown female retics and I must say, they are monsters! But on the flip side Ive never actually seen a full grown male. I know theyre smaller then females but Id really like to see some pics of your big males!
 I love retics and hope to one day(not anytime time soon) own one. I have so much respect for all of you who keep and dedicate yourselves to these beautiful gaints  :Smile:

----------


## Denial

He passed away a few months ago but here was our male lav retic

----------

_decensored_ (08-28-2011),FalconPunch (09-01-2011),_HypoPita_ (08-07-2011),_Melody_ (07-30-2011),The Bears (08-05-2011),_The Hedgehog_ (08-05-2011)

----------


## fndjason4

wow beautiful retic. they are such impressive creatures. maybe one day...

----------

_Denial_ (07-30-2011)

----------


## johnlebel97

not full size yet but gettin there slowly but surely! my white phase male along with my female rock an male burm

----------

FalconPunch (09-01-2011),_Melody_ (07-31-2011)

----------


## Slyther83

This is the biggest boy I have, around 11 feet and change. Hes only a couple years old though, he'll get another few feet I'm sure.

----------

_Melody_ (07-31-2011)

----------


## Melody

WOW everyone, you guys have some beautiful retics! i must say i am impressed  :Very Happy:  However though they still undeniably large snakes, males are a LOT smaller then i though theyd be...
 Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Melody

> This is the biggest boy I have, around 11 feet and change. Hes only a couple years old though, he'll get another few feet I'm sure.


Is that a normal or some kind of morph? Hes very stunning

----------


## johnlebel97

platty i think...

----------


## Slyther83

> Is that a normal or some kind of morph? Hes very stunning


Hes a platinum and thank you.

I've seen some 16 foot males that you would think are females, although typically males have much less girth.  There are always exceptions though.

----------


## Melody

Anybody else have any pics?!  :Very Happy:

----------


## heathers*bps

I will have to take some pics of my male lav tomorrow for you  :Smile:

----------


## Melody

Thank you  :Smile:  i look forward to seeing him!

----------


## F3nix!

Here my male, 3 years and 13.5 feets!!.. greetings

----------


## Melody

Oh wow! he looks huge! is he an ivory?..

----------


## heathers*bps

> Thank you  i look forward to seeing him!


The poop head decided to go into shed, so I'll have to wait till he's done.  :Sad:

----------


## Melody

> The poop head decided to go into shed, so I'll have to wait till he's done.


 :Tears:

----------

